# looking for client/server firewall solution



## nug (Nov 16, 2016)

hi folks,

i have been using pfsense for a while.
i would however prefer a (free?) server-client solution that allows a specific application (that changes alot in terms of ports/ip addresses) specific access so i do not need to configure the FW each time.
in short, you whitelist a specific application based on its current CRC/location

thanks !


----------

